# Doodles!



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

This is a rant, so back away now if you don't want to hear it! 

I know it's been said before but I just have to say it again.

Doodles. Why?! I don't get it! And they're just becoming more and more numerous! I keep seeing them everywhere I go, but not spoos. I also keep seeing them all the time at work but not spoos. And most groomers hate them because they do shed, which is usually nothing to hate but these dogs shed into themselves! And almost none of the owners do the required upkeep on them so they become these horrible matted messes that usually need to be stripped down. And I've met some nice doodles but a lot are rambunctious, bad mannered, handfuls that are a pain to have around. 

And I really, really don't like the way they look. To me, they either look like very poorly bred standard poodles with ugly lines (instead of the graceful lines that poodles are known for) or weird sheepdog things. I feel sorry for these poor dogs!

So why? Why in the world would anyone want a doodle when you can have a standard poodle?! You can NOT improve upon a standard poodle!

And really, what kind of person falls for the "designer dog" scam? All they are are mutts with a fancy name and a ridiculous price tag! I have nothing against mutts (I do a lot of rescue work to get them adopted) but seriously, there are enough mutts in shelters and rescues! If you want one, then adopt one!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I was looking for a Doodle and it was only a friend in my kennel club that talked me out of it. The reason I wanted one was because I love my son's Goldendoodle and also - the MAIN reason was the looks. 

I have a mini Poodle, but I still prefer the wavy hair that you can get with the Doodle to the curly hair of the poodle. I said to my granddaughter, who has curly hair and has it professionally straightened - that I would send Lucy with her next time and get her hair straightened too!!!!!

So for me it was looks only that I was after. 

Mind you paying $2,500 for one was out of the question!!!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I like how many of them look, so I can see why people get them.

I just don't think people realize a standard poodle can look the same/very similar by just letting the coat grow out on the face/feet/tail.

People see pictures of poodles in weird clips and think it's horrible looking..they don't see the teddy bear faced, shaggy poodles!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

if you were to live with a doodle that has been well trained/taken care of you would be AMAZED at how similar to a standard poodle they truly are, the reason most feel they're unintelligent is because the people buying the doodle mixes have no idea what they're doing,

ours looks like a giant schnauzer/poodle mix when his hair is long on his face
and a lab x poodle mix when he has a shaved face
hes the most restful, serene soul in this hectic house, and definitely the one I choose to cuddle with after a long day


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't get it either, but they are everywhere. And I keep running into people who have them/love them/know them/etc. when I tell them I have a Standard Poodle. I'm new here, trying to make friends so I keep quiet. LOL. I have mentioned a few times along the guise of "Oh yes, but I am allergic and you REALLY don't know what you get with a ---doodle just like with human parents." 

ITA. Love a Golden, Love a Lab, Love a Poodle - why mix them all up!?

I keep trying to find standard poodle owners, b/c I'm desperate to find a groomer, and when I spot one from across the park I get close only to see they must be goldendoodles.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I like round faces, you can achieve that with doodle hair, you can achieve that with poodle hair.

I think doodles look like ungroomed muts, no matter if they're freshly groomed. Sorry, I really don't like doodles and I'm not going to say anything nice about them


----------



## k8rz (Dec 27, 2010)

I guess I don't have a problem with the dogs themselves. They didn't ask to be mixed or given to owners who don't do research, don't brush them, train them, etc. 

My biggest problem with doodles is that I just don't understand why you would intentionally breed a mix and hype it up to something it isn't. If you sell a goldendoodle as non-shedding and hypoallergenic to a person with allergies, then that person is going to get rid of that dog when they have a reaction to it. It seems to me that the only people I know who own these dogs are under the impression that they are perfect for neat freaks and allergy sufferers. 

I also know tons of people who claim the dogs are healthier due to "hybrid vigor." That is SO not the case! If you breed one dog with bad hips to another with bad hips, the pups will more than likely have bad hips! 

All it says to me is that -doodle and -poo breeders are only in it for the money and don't care about their pups' future.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Doodles are dogs and I love dogs so I have no problem with the dogs themselves. That being said, I dislike the people who breed doodles and I have pity on the people who fall for the false claims that doodles are hypoallergenic and end up disappointed.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I like the look and demeanor of some Goldendoodles, but I can't STAND Labradoodles!! Maybe it's just because me and Labs aren't the best of friends anyways, but I have never in my life met or seen a well behaved or good looking labradoodle. Even on the internet. They are the ONE "breed" I just don't like in the slightest. 
I know a Labradoodle who IS well trained by doodle standards and she's still off-the-wall insane, impulsive, no self control and obnoxious. Ugh. Goldendoodles can actually be very pretty dogs if they are well maintained, but Labradoodles are less fortunate... 

I don't understand breeding them in the slightest, but I DO get people who want to rescue/have them. Some doodles are fine for some people, just not me. No thanks!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Exactly, poodles with the Schnauzer clipped faces (I'm not a fan of that for poodles, why try to make them look like a different breed?) can look pretty close to a doodle but better than a doodle. Even the goldendoodles looks like a poodle gone horribly wrong. They have these wide faces, weird hair, and strange bulky, wide, bodies. 

I have nothing against people who adopt/rescue them but I dunno why people would buy one or go out of their way to get one unless they're ill informed like was explained here.

I have a friend who owns, breeds, and shows standard poodles and you're not allowed to even mention the word "doodle" in her house!



> I don't understand breeding them in the slightest


Money. They're in it for the money and nothing more! Horrible people.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree with what everyone has said. That said, im in love with a few goldendoodles i know. :afraid: I think its my area, but goldendoodles are by far nicer around here. All the labradoodles ive met/worked with are just spastic airheads with NO control (even after they reach a mature age). I secretly heart me some goldendoodles though (I would only rescue/rehome one though, Never buy!).


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Interesting discussion regarding Labradoodle vs. Goldendoodle ! I also noticed "difference" , but thought it was just coincidental *hmmmm

Like it or not, most people just hate to be "associated" with a "poodle" since poodles have a stigma of being prissy and sissy dog and we all know that is FAR from being truth, but it is how poodle is perceived, especially in the USA :sarcastic:

Even parti-breeders who started breeding partis for it's popularity found out that even them can not compare with a Doodle and are now "broadening" a business producing Parti-doodles :becky:

Doodle is a dog that can come as close to be in looks like a poodle but still NOT a poodle LMAO, and that is the "secret" IMO :dontknow:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

In my neighborhood there are 4 standard poodles, 3 goldendoodles and 2 labradoodles. It is crazy full of 'oodles! There is one black goldendoodle that looks quite poodley and I don't mind the way he looks. The labradoodles are quite wirey looking and I always see one of them bouncing, running in circles around his owner during his walks...He is Millie's age.


----------



## Gia (Nov 25, 2010)

Ha...I think most of the above when I come across the -oodles and -poos...and I come across them daily too. The one thing they all have in common is that the breeders and buyers want to enhance the other breed with poodle qualities...so why not just get a poodle?? And I couldn't agree more that the designer dog craze is ridiculous! It makes so much more sense to me to preserve the integrity of each breed and protect what makes the breed unique and special, not dilute/ distort it ultimately contributing to the breed's demise. Lastly, it seems to me that reputable Poodle breeders aim to predict characteristics...whereas with mixing breeds the final result is a total gamble, hence the shedding issues/ coat consistency etc...


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I was browsing the rescue sites and they are full of these mixes. personally I think some of them are cute but we just don't need all the breeding of dogs that it encourages.. Purebred of mixed.... That said .. Oh, cant believe I am going to say this but there was a puppy they were calling a PooChin (poodlexJapanese Chin)that if it had been closer to me it would have had to come home with me LOL!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I think it's a recurring topic among poodle lovers!

I don't understand it either. If one wants a hypoallergenic dog, get a poodle. If one wants a goofy retriever, get a retriever. 

I have heard anecdotally that obedience trainers loathe them ... they combine the high reactivity/sensitivity of a poodle with the long adolescence of a retriever ... your basic training nightmare.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I have nothing against -oodles and -poos for the same reasons that PPs have said.

I am surprised to discover how much cache there is in owning an "unusual" dog. Although I get lots of strange comments about my parti, the strangest conversation I have had was with a man discussing his own dog. In the 30 seconds we talked, he tried to fit in as many times as possible that his dog was a "_purebred_" labradoodle from _Australia_. I did my best not to roll my eyes or call the man a fool, and just walked away.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I will never be in favour of crossing the poodle with anything… however I groom a golden retriever/poodle X (aka goldendoodle) and he is a very lovely boy. In my mind, his personality is almost exactly like my poodle, and I have really fallen in love with him.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Heather... I'm swooning!! He is SO handsome! I know what you mean- many goldendoodles I've met have a personality remarkably similar to poodles. I think it's that the goldens are more contained and in general, more polite by nature after puppyhood. One of Desmond's best friends at the DP is a HUGE cream/white parti Goldendoodle with around 13" of hair named Norman. He is such a cute, sweet, goof. Very much reminds me of Desmond in personality.


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

This is an interesting topic. I agree with CM- I like dogs, and all of the doodles and -poos are dogs, so I don't have a problem with them. I don't like the people who breed them- there are plenty enough mix breed dogs in the world already- its a shame that there are people breeding more of them just to make money. I have found that many people that own the mixes are not well-informed (obviously there are people who are, and chose to purchase/ rescue a mix breed anyway).

I feel like there are kind of two groups of people, and I think (maybe), the mentality behind the owners of the two groups are different, and therefore, you end up with dogs with different behaviors. The first group are the ill-informed people. They want a dog. Their friend (who also is ill-informed) tells them that they should get a doodle. "It's the perfect dog! They are smart, and they are hypo-allergenic! And they don't have to be brushed like a poodle does!" Or some similar argument. Ill-informed person then goes out and buys one, and surprise! it isn't at all what they thought. 

I think some people that start out like this do end up becoming great owners. In fact, in my puppy kindergarten class, there are two poo mixes, and they are doing pretty decent (theres a schnoodle and a peke-a-poo). Some of these dogs will end up in shelters, or with resuce organizations when it turns out that they aren't hypoallergenic, they shed, and they require pretty much the same amount of coat care as a poodle (I'm guessing at this- I've never had a doodle so I don't know what their coat requires- but they seem like they mat very easily). Some of these owners will keep the dogs, but never actually give them the care they need (these seem to be the ones that groomers hate). They also seem to be the ones I see the most around here. I saw a goldendoodle the other day at Petsmart- it had baseball sized mats hanging off of it everywhere. My dog would never look like that, but if it did, I think I would at least have the sense to be ashamed and embarrassed by the way it looked and not bring it in public. 

The other group is the group of people that have done the research, and have decided (knowing the pros and cons of owning a doodle or -poo) that they still want one. I feel like these people are more likely to rescue the dogs and puppies that were abandoned by the owners in the first group, rather than go purchase a puppy from a "breeder" at an exhorbitant price. I also think these guys have dogs that are usually better behaved and properly taken care of. Jake and I met someone out of this group at Christmas in the Park this year. Their dog was a delight- and Jake thought he was absolutely awesome! He was gigantic, and bounced around like a poodle, but still walked properly on a leash, was well-groomed, and in general fun to watch and be around.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I really don't like Retrievers so I hate seeing them crossed with a Poodle. 

We have TONS Doodles in our community. They seem to have an extended adolescence. I find them hyper, impulsive and mouthy. Ironically, the flip side is that, like Retrievers they seem to get old fast, so that by age 4 they are already getting slow and over weight. Sadly, on the Doodle boards I am seeing a high number of Doodles with cancer at an early age. I'm guessing this comes from their Retriever side.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I think its "different strokes for different folks". I personally hate the look of Min Pins, but I love Dobermans!! I would never have a chihuahua - but there are loads of people that love the dog and the look. 

So I guess everyone has to decide what is right for them. I had a Golden for years, but I did admit that I never felt about her the way I felt about my Shih-tzus. But that was fine because everyone else preferred the Golden! I'd never have another one because she shed 24/7 - but that wasn't her fault!

One thing I DO object to and that is on the Dogs in Canada site - which is the Canadian Kennel Club site - there is a "breeder" of Shih-tzus and Yorkies (admittedly not very nice looking Shih-tzus) and also "Designer" dogs that are the result of a "happy mistake". 

Now, I don't care on those dog selling sites what they do, but on the Canadian Kennel Club site - to me they should not allow this. I actually think that you can get kicked out of CKC for doing this. I should check.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Aren't poodles retrievers?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Searcher said:


> Aren't poodles retrievers?


Yes and No. Poodles are versatile all around working dogs. They are not just retrievers. 

Standard Poodles are shown with the Retrievers in Hunt Tests, but I think you could argue that in some ways the Standards are much more like upland game dogs like the Vizsla. As far as general temperament, problem solving abilities and working style, I think they are very different from dogs like the Labs, Goldens, Flat Coats etc.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

My first dog was a decently bred Golden and he was really a lovely dog. He did have a very extended adolesence though. And he shed like crazy. I like Goldens a lot, but Labs to me are so air-headish, dopey, big jock dogs. Not all, of course, but a lot. Especially the field bred labs that end up in pet homes, they are out of control. And I have also met quite a few aggressive Labs believe it or not. People think they are bullet proof, but not always. 

Anyway, my point is that I also see a difference in the Goldendoodle and Labradoodbles. The goldendoos are much more appealing to me. They seem to be calmer and almost smarter, or maybe it's that they have more impulse control, I don't know. 

The Labradoodles I have personally met have been really out of control. Just my experience, I know they are not all that way.

My neighbor recently bought a Goldendoodle puppy (sigh) and I have to admit he's adorable. He's very calm, smart, responsive, and has a really steady temperament. He's very cute, too. It does seem like a better mix to me. And her breeder at least wasn't a complete mess, at least she told my neighbor upfront that the dog might shed, he needed to be brushed and groomed, and they couldn't guarantee his size (it's a mini goldendoodle, sigh again).


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Purley said:


> One thing I DO object to and that is on the Dogs in Canada site - which is the Canadian Kennel Club site - there is a "breeder" of Shih-tzus and Yorkies (admittedly not very nice looking Shih-tzus) and also "Designer" dogs that are the result of a "happy mistake".
> 
> Now, I don't care on those dog selling sites what they do, but on the Canadian Kennel Club site - to me they should not allow this. I actually think that you can get kicked out of CKC for doing this. I should check.


could you post a link (or Pm me a link) to that Purely?
I was under the impression that the CKC took crossbreedings even accidental as a SERIOUS offense, and that it was grounds to have a CKC membership revoked


----------

